
Ask HN: Would it make sense to have a website to keep track of your address? - tetek
I&#x27;ve moved 5 times in the last 7 years, and almost everywhere in the internet I have a wrong address.<p>Would it make sense to have a website which maps physical address to your login&#x2F;password? It would still be anonymous, no names etc.<p>Then on other websites you would provide a token which would allow it to query your address from the main database.<p>So you only maintain in in one place, and every other website could be updating it if necessary when you log in.<p>I know the trick is that other websites must be willing to use it, but it seems like the way it should be done.<p>what do you think?
======
keehun
This might be better done in a Password Manager. Whenever you register, make a
record of the address you've used in your Password Manager, along with your
password. Because I've also moved around quite a bit and have some older
addresses under certain accounts, I make a note of this so that I can
accurately say what my address is if I'm calling customer service, etc. Of
course, I try to update all of my addresses, but sometimes I either forget to
or cannot update my address.

------
mattbgates
If you sign up for Credit Karma, they automatically do it for you ;)

When I purchased my house and signed with a mortgage company, they did ask me
to list all of my addresses that I had ever lived at.. and asked me why I
lived at so many places.

------
proyb2
I know the trick you are thinking, no one implement it for privacy reason.

